# Bronze TE37 wheels in 18x9.5 et20/22



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

If anybody has any for sale, please let me know!


----------



## battosai (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi Alex! Have a look on the 5x114.3 wheels for sale UK page on FB. I am almost sure I saw some TEs on there not too long ago.. (trying not to finish your book in one ago is hard work )


----------



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the lead mate! Glad you are enjoying the book! I will have a look in the group now 👍


----------

